# Difference between roadie clothes and mtb clothes.



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm a roadie who is getting back into mtb after many years away. Anyway, I don't see much reason to go out and spend hundreds of dollars for mtb shorts when I have a closet full of roadie bib shorts. Sometimes I would throw on a pair of workout shorts over the bibs but lately I've just been riding in bibs and a workout shirt (I carry a camelback so I don't need pockets).

None of my stuff is pro-peloton bright colors or anything with sponsor names on it, just plain one color loose fitting shirt and black bib shorts. I don't look like Lance Armstrong on a mtb.

I even wear roadie open finger gloves. They seem to work just fine. Any reason to change? Any advantages to the mtb clothing? Stuff is ridiculously expensive if you ask me and totally not worth forking out good dough for no benefit.

Is there something I'm missing? :skep: Besides not looking like a roadie?


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nope. You're not missing anything. Some of us just aren't comfortable wearing tight fitting clothing like that in public. 😉

sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

I still have a lot of old left over roadie stuff I ride in as well. Most of my stuff IS bright colors with sponsors names and team names on them, and yeah, I do get kidded about it some. But it's cheaper than going out and buying new stuff, and it works just fine. 

You might want to invest in a pair of full or 3/4 finger riding gloves though. Going down hard in a pair of short roadie gloves can leave a mark.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Clothes matter not. 
Shoes on the other hand...I'd hate to try to hike a bike very far in roadie shoes. Stiff, and zero traction. Mtb shoes are bad enough. ;-)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

hey_poolboy said:


> Clothes matter not.
> Shoes on the other hand...I'd hate to try to hike a bike very far in roadie shoes. Stiff, and zero traction. Mtb shoes are bad enough. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I'm riding SPD clipless pedals with a pair of MTB shoes. Definitely not riding off road in my roadie shoes. LOOK carbon KEO for road and SPD for MTB. Never the two shall meet.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Basically in mountain bike gear, you dont look like a roadie. Thats pretty much it. And maybe some extra pockets on the baggy shorts.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd beef up your gloves a bit, but thats about all you really need. I put BDU's over liners, otherwise the liners get shredded pretty quick just from brush and briars alone, not to mention getting of the bike and sitting in the dirt. And the gloves, well, same reasons, plus you will fall more often than on the road, smack trees with your bars and hands, slide down ravines, briars again... I'm sure you get the picture. 
Other than that and the footwear which you already have figured out, it matters not what you wear. My wife likes riding in sweats, to each their own.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

If your comfortable go for it.. I think the sport specific clothing is too expensive on both sides. I wear basketball shorts with a liner underneath and a workout shirt. Its loose and comfortable and I can go into a store without getting weird looks.


----------



## Forced (Jun 24, 2013)

sandiego said:


> I even wear roadie open finger gloves. They seem to work just fine. Any reason to change? Any advantages to the mtb clothing? Stuff is ridiculously expensive if you ask me and totally not worth forking out good dough for no benefit.


Sounds like you've already got more money into the clothing thing than I do. 

However I do have a pair of full finger protection gloves for when I feel like the extra grip/protection, and a light pair of fingerless gloves for when it's hot out. I don't think it's a big deal either way.


----------



## synodbio (Mar 21, 2013)

My initial response would be ride with what you have. No need to dump a bunch of money until you are certain you want to join the dark side.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Wear what makes you comfortable and what works for you

I was a roadie who started to mtb a few years ago. My gear/clothes evolved as I rode more technical trails (trails to DH) and all 4 seasons

I wore mostly black as a roadie.. my color choice hasn't changed much as a mtbr


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Another former roadie here. I wear roadie shorts and technical t-shirts on the mtb. Like you, I don't normally wear cycling jerseys on the trails because I don't need the pockets when I have a Camelbak. I personally don't care what other people think of my clothes. I'm there to ride, not pose at the trailhead. Wear whatever you have as long as you're comfortable.

+1 on the idea of full-finger gloves, though. I also initially wore my fingerless road gloves, but some of the singletrack I ride is so narrow that the handlebars run through the bushes on either side of the trail and the palmetto shrubs we have here in Florida are like razorblades. My fingers were getting all sliced up from their leaves.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I wear "roadie" clothes a lot on my MTB - especially for colder weather where I wear tights or bibs w/knee warmers. In the summer, I do like some of the new-school baggies. Who cares what you wear...just ride! A few years ago there was a funny picture on here of some dude on a HT in full spandex kit that won some local DH race. He was on the podium with 2 other guys in their DH-baggy wear..hilarious! I do wear full-finger gloves on the MB. I also aways wear standard jerseys on the MTB as I don't use a hydration pack and need the pockets..so I can of do a hybrid thing.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Bibs are pricey and you are going to fall sometime. That's the reason I started wearing baggies over them. Now I could not do without the pockets. Full finger gloves protect you hands better. I wear wicking T's and long sleeved $20, Merino T's. Cheaper than my bike Jerseys so I don't cry when they get torn.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> Bibs are pricey and you are going to fall sometime. That's the reason I started wearing baggies over them. Now I could not do without the pockets. Full finger gloves protect you hands better. I wear wicking T's and long sleeved $20, Merino T's. Cheaper than my bike Jerseys so I don't cry when they get torn.


Yep, this pretty much describes my mtb wardrobe. Roadie bibs under athletic shorts, cheap workout t-shirt, and there I go. The thin material of the bibs worries me a little bit -- I don't want to crash on a sharp rock or snag on a branch and show off more skin than necessary. And I don't mind the extra layers of fabric between me and the seat, as I'm not on it that much during most of my mtb rides.

good luck!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Not much difference in the lower end stuff which seem to be just "replicas" of cycling clothes, but once you get into premium well-designed purpose-built MTB stuff, you'll find differences such as in the chamois padding that supports a more upright position with more weight on the sit bones. Material choice is usually the primary difference: material that holds up well to abrasion and snags such as from wearing a camelbak, running into brush, or crashing, material that doesn't stain from mud and grass easily, etc. Half of it is style, admittedly, but they keep in mind the freedom of movement that a mtber demands, to get behind the saddle (and not snag the crotch), to tuck/crouch (and not pop open buttons), or whatever. The main thing is to feel comfortable on the bike, so you can ride better and not worry about your clothes. It may not be worth the cost to you, but if you think your clothes present a compromise, that mental block will affect how much you can enjoy your ride.

It's the opposite for me. I bought MTB clothes and don't feel a need to buy roadie-specific clothes for when I ride road. It's overbuilt, but I feel comfortable in it. Perhaps it'll come in handy when I run into potholes or other hazards or inevitably end up in a collision.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I use both roadie bibs or the mtb shorts with the mesh and padding inside. For short rides I sometimes just use regular gym shorts. I find good fitting, good quality roadie outfits to be the most comfortable garment a cyclist can wear, it is also very practical as it wont snag as easily on the saddle. People here dont seem to care if you have tight lycra on, its whats more commonly used. Just try to get bibs with a black groin area! Much more discrete.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Spandex is the only way to ride...


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Those 3 pockets on the back of roadie-type jerseys was kind of handy I thought, until holes started forming in the bottom of them. Anyways, good roadie stuff is far better than low priced MTB stuff. If you're gonna get MTB stuff, go all in. Fortunately for you, mtbers seem to be tighter with their money and things aren't all that expensive or are easier to find on sale. I seemed to have stocked up when premium shorts were nearly half-off, at $40-50, so I have more sets than I can use really, but I love them. Totally didn't regret getting them, despite having more shorts than I can use. I just basically culled all the cheap stuff I had, including my cheap roadie clothes. I still use some of my roadie padded shorts, but they only seem to last 2 hours or so in the saddle, before my sit bones start flaring up.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Wear what makes you comfortable and what works for you


+1 - if it works and you like it go for it. :thumbsup:

Personally I don't want tight clothing on and I don't want a padded diaper between my legs. Wearing baggy shorts and a loose jersey is more comfortable for me on and off the bike so I go with that.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

sandiego said:


> I'm a roadie who is getting back into mtb after many years away. Anyway, I don't see much reason to go out and spend hundreds of dollars for mtb shorts when I have a closet full of roadie bib shorts. Sometimes I would throw on a pair of workout shorts over the bibs but lately I've just been riding in bibs and a workout shirt (I carry a camelback so I don't need pockets).
> 
> None of my stuff is pro-peloton bright colors or anything with sponsor names on it, just plain one color loose fitting shirt and black bib shorts. I don't look like Lance Armstrong on a mtb.
> 
> ...


Nope missing nothing. I wear pretty much the same stuff road or mtn. I started Mtn bike and added in road so my helmet as a visor. I love it for mtn bike for the days when the sun in low and in and out little valleys where there is shadows. I ride without sunglasses and let the visor do the work. This probably increases drag on the road bike, but so what.

I wear the same shirts for road and mtn, but I have tighter jersey that use on road bike and looser one that mtn bike with. Not that they are much different, but it just how they fit. I also have 3 pairs of chamios lycra shorts. (not into the bib thing yet) and dedicate 1 to the road bike. The reason is the other two are slightly thicker material and also have minor tears from a couple crashes. I sewed these up to save them rather keep the nicer smoother one for the road bike. I wear half finger gloves most of the time, but full fingered when it gets colder. I prefer the half gloves on both bikes, but also don't like cold fingers. I have some baggie shorts, but have grown to not like how they fit. Leg restriction and tends to grab the seat. So I quit using them.

Also I don't armor up either. I don't crash very often and don't want to drag that junk around. Plus I am not riding the kind of terrain where this would be help full. I did ride in a area once where armor would have been nice, but that is only because I saw many places where I could fall and leave much skin on rough granite sand paper rocks as I fell. So that day I did a lot more HAB.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

There is a difference, though your roadie bibs will be way more comfortable than the waistband liners that come with most baggy MTB shorts.

Here's a little about the difference in padding on an MTB-v-roady liner:

BLOG POST:12 degrees of separation


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Tim-ti said:


> There is a difference, though your roadie bibs will be way more comfortable than the waistband liners that come with most baggy MTB shorts.
> 
> Here's a little about the difference in padding on an MTB-v-roady liner:
> 
> BLOG POST:12 degrees of separation


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

RossJamis said:


> View attachment 863951


The first part, with the pics, was very informative...


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Where do you find long sleeved $20, Merino T's? I'll be all over that.


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

I have some loose fitting workout shirts I bought at my local sporting goods store that I've been wearing over my bib shorts. Works well enough IMO.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Tim-ti said:


> Where do you find long sleeved $20, Merino T's? I'll be all over that.


I paid 26.25 for a 160g Merino Long sleeve T from Planetx back when they had a promo for xmas. Should I have bought multiple? On-One Merino Core Long Sleeve T Shirt 160g | Planet X


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I run road skinsuits or lycra roadie stuff in the woods 100%. so what if someone wants to stare at my junk it is not my problem. baggy clothes get in the friggin way all day long


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Varaxis said:


> I paid 26.25 for a 160g Merino Long sleeve T from Planetx back when they had a promo for xmas. Should I have bought multiple? On-One Merino Core Long Sleeve T Shirt 160g | Planet X


 Long sleeve T shirt is an oxymoron, you would think a company that sells clothes would know better.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

OP, I'm a mountain biker and occasional racer and all my clothing and gear is more mtb related. I ride roads occasionally on a CX bike with road rubber with my mtb and CX kit on my body. I commute with mtb shorts. We'll cancel each other out.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

MTB clothes: Look great on men.
Roadie clothes: Look great on women.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

CrozCountry said:


> MTB clothes: Look great on men.
> Roadie clothes: Look great on women.


 I wouldn't go so far as great for either but I would definitely agree with your train of thought.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Tim-ti said:


> Where do you find long sleeved $20, Merino T's? I'll be all over that.


The last 2 years Costco carries them in the fall and they are all gone in my local shop by now. Pretty sure I saw them down in Olympia as well last Thanksgiving.


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

CrozCountry said:


> MTB clothes: Look great on men.
> Roadie clothes: Look great on women.


Love to follow a decked-out, strong-riding lady on a road bike!!

I support the notion of full fingered gloves on mtn bikes..

I use a pair of winter golf Footjoy gloves made by Titleist. They are designed to grip a golf club slip-free in winter weather and do a super job with handlebars. Super high quality and they come in micro size variations so you can fine-tune the fit. Can't seem to wear them out either.


----------



## Sevenrats (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't even wear much MTB clothes any more. Tech T-shirts, hiking shorts with bike shorts under them for the padding. 5-10's for shoes. In the cold weather I wear wind pants over the bike shorts and if it's really cold I put fleece pants in between and smart-wool snowboard socks with the 5-10's. 

Aerodynamics isn't a problem so you don't need all the tight stuff.


----------



## captsensible (Aug 25, 2014)

I kind of hybrid when I'm on the road. I wear the half fingered gloves (full fingers 100% when MTB--one hand scraping fall was enough for me), MTB Endura shorts over liners, and a Pactimo SS jersey or my Endura MTB long sleeve. I look different than the other roadies who for the most part do the full peloton thing. But I like it that way, as I'm a MTBer at heart. So to answer the OP, I would agree and say no, no matter.


----------



## gsa103 (Sep 1, 2014)

Travis Bickle said:


> The last 2 years Costco carries them in the fall and they are all gone in my local shop by now. Pretty sure I saw them down in Olympia as well last Thanksgiving.


Paradox design or something like that from Costco. Definitely awesome as a base layer.

The difference in shorts is obvious. At typical road speeds, the flapping shorts gets annoying after a while.

The biggest difference is the jersey pockets. For a roadie, jersey pockets are essential. Wearing a pack is uncomfortable when leaned far forward. The jersey pockets are typically where you stash things like phone & snacks. MTBs are much more upright, so a pack isn't a big deal. On many full-suspension bikes, a pack is practically mandatory due to lack of bottle cages.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Roadie shorts, running shirt, MX gloves, mtb SPD shoes and mtb elbow and knee guards. I wear the mtb knee guards on my dirtbike too. A little of this, a little of that. Helps the wife be a little more comfortable with all my hobbies.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

My bibs are really the only roadie clothes that I wear when on my mountain bike. I wear baggies over them to minimize the chance of destroying the bibs in the event of a crash. Other than that, just synthetic shirts or base layers from Target, full finger gloves, and good eyewear. Cycling specific shoes are pretty mandatory IMO.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

I just wear looser , harder wearing clothing for mountain biking and tighter clothing for road biking so I am not a human wind break. In reality most times is a combination of both.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

MTB clothes need to offer some level of protection. Full finger gloves, longer sleeve top, knee line or 3/4 type shorts etc. I would hate to come a cropper on the trails in Lycra 'ouch'!! But, I haven't purchased anything clothes wise... I use an old sports wind breaker on top for cooler rides, 3/4 loose fitting camo shorts, some old full leather upper sports shoes that are super stiff, football compression socks (lil protection from platforms/pins), I also occasionally wear underneath compression gear, some longs I've had for ages (used for team sports in past) & a hideous looking long sleeve compression top that my sister in law bought for me (bright crimson)... Like others have said, comfort should be taken into consideration also. I don't really care what others think of my dress sense when my a-hole is hanging out on a grueling climb. Maybe afterwards at the bar I might take a second look at myself

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------

